# "Broke" force.. or so I thought



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

" broke" force is the name I have always heard brutes referred to as.. never really understood why.. I've known about there a arm issues and seals.. but never really heard anything else too bad about them.. I currently ride a grizzly and I'm in the market for a new bike.. prolly more towards the end of.riding season..well of course I was leaning towards a can am.. but after seeing the msrp tag.. no way in hell ill pay more for a toy than my truck cost LOL.. so I was riding with some new friends and one of them had a 2009 ( I think) 750 bruteforce.. one of his first comments to me was " man that grizzly will crawl" my response.. yea it will but I need more.. I hate a wetclutch BC of the lag and slippage..so he replies.. " take mine for a spin and see what ya think" so I did.. and oh my lord
. The throttle response on these things is insane! I mean... one blip of the throttle and it squats.. nail the gas and hang on! The Muzzy exhaust.. 6 to midnight hahaha.. I loved it..so now I want one.. but before I make any final decisions.. I wanna know some of yals input.. things to watch out for mainly.. I wanna know the bad things about brutes.. the goods I'm sure I can pin point as I've been riding for a looong time..any info would be greatly appreciated!!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## geo (Aug 14, 2009)

i have an 09 and like it. the seals arnt the greatist tho they like to leak alot.


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

Which seals tend to leak?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Referring to the driveshaft output seals. Bad design. Easy to swap out though.


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

OK so I just heard something.. a brute has a belt checker? And if it isn't tight enough it will go into limp mode??

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

only goes into limp mode if it breaks.


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

i have an 09 650 with 112 hours and about 1500 kms on it. i just trail ride and use it around home, don't take her deep i have replaced the a arm bushings but that's it my seals haven't started leaking (yet anyway) i love my machine glad i bought a brute.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i have a 2010 750 brute force, set up for fast trail riding, have not had any issues with it, going on two years, it all depends on how well you take care of them, or how bad you abuse them too determine how long they will last.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

08 750.... Over 200 hrs/400 miles. Gets abused every time its ridden, all the mods are in my signature. Like everybody has already said, rear output shaft seal leaks...but only takes about 15-20 mins to change one, and they cost about $8 around here. Kawi has an updated seal thats supposed to fix the problem, but it costs over $200 to buy that set-up....UNLESS you buy a 2012 model, they come stock with the update. I've had two major problems out of mine so far....had to change the wiring harness but I ride deep water and rack deep mud 90% of the time so I guess it was expected to happen sooner or later. And the other problem is the one I'm fixing right now, I broke a high range gear in the transmission.....long story made short, the shift fork in the tranny started showing some wear and if you read in the kawi manual it says that a bent or excessively worn shift fork will allow the tranny to pop out of gear if its in a bind..... Take into consideration I was riding wheelies showing my azz in about a 1 ft of water on the sandbar, and turning 31 Laws....I'd say it was in a bind lol. These are the only two major probs I've had. The front differential seals like to leak too, so you pretty much change the fluid up there any time you ride deep water. I'd still recommend a brute to anybody.....they have a ton of power, inexpensive to buy compared to other brands with equivalent power, have a very extensive variety of aftermarket parts, and theres a ton of info and how-to's about the brutes here on MIMB....


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

LOL yea I would say it was slightly in a bind! Well buying one new will be a little far fetched for me at the moment BC of college.. so buying one used will be more realistic for me.. so if I were to buy one used.. what would be some things that should shy me away from them.. high miles? Buy one snorkd? For sure ain't buying one that has had motor work done..any opinions would be appreciated!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

If I was buying a used one I would look for one that has not been modified 1 it will be cheaper and 2 they usually have not been abused that bad. You will have to look the bike over very good and make sure you take it for a ride before you think about buying. IMO


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

hp488 said:


> If I was buying a used one I would look for one that has not been modified 1 it will be cheaper and 2 they usually have not been abused that bad. You will have to look the bike over very good and make sure you take it for a ride before you think about buying. IMO


I agree. If a new one isn't in the works, then look for one that was left alone to the most part and do the mods yourself.

I bought mine new in late 2005, got 290 hours and 3000 miles on it with no real problems other then the normal stuff. I like to say the Brutes are built just as well as the rest..they just have the power to get you in trouble easier and to break stuff faster ...lol


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i have an 09 with the mods in my signature just rear seals and front diff that was my fault i was beating on it in 2 foot of snow going up hill


----------



## bclewis (Mar 23, 2010)

i have an 08 750. I love it and recommend it to anyone. The seals leak but are inexpensive and easy to change, but the only thing that is a heartbreaker in my opinion is the front differential. ive busted two diffs in about 16 months. The spider gears both times. But i beat the crap out of mine most of the time, so i expect some breaks. Throttle control = no breaks.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I have the 08 650 , only thing I have done to mine is , replaced a-arm bushing's , front's were worn out,all a-arms have grease zerks now , I have replaced a cv boot and that is it. No seals leaking or anything like that. I would recomend up grading the tie rods and ends if you do get a brute , especially if you put bigger skins on it.

But ya , love me bike , I ride mud , muskeg , water up to the fenders , rail beds , rock crawling .... I ride eveything man , one thing I might add , the group of people I ride with , I am the only 1 with a brute , the rest have can am , popo's , honda... all the brands are represented when we go riding lol ..... I am the only 1 in our group that has yet to be pulled out of the forest with a broken bike , everyone else , at ome point has been towed out. One day i pulled 2 popo"s out < we looked like a small train coming threw the forest .


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Bruitman. I hope you have a large piece of wood to knock on, I don't care what you ride it happens to all of us. Where we ride is like the muskeg. I tell all its a three bike minimum, cause it takes 2 to pull out one. They are great bikes if you don't abuse them...:rev1:..we abuse them...Grizzwagon... That being said I think you will love the bike.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

lol , i was knocking on wood while i was typing lol , we have the same kinda crud here also , muskeg is fun , but man its hard to get out of when your stuck. I wouldnt go in it without a min. of 3 bikes like you said , hopefully the other 2 have enough sense to not get stuck if you are lol , that sucks , been there done that !!!


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> only goes into limp mode if it breaks.


 Wait if the belt breaks you can still drive it?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

2006 BF 650, 3500 miles...

I love my Brute.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

All i ride is Kawi said:


> Wait if the belt breaks you can still drive it?


I think what he was trying to say is if the belt starts to come apart it hits the switch inside the clutch cover and puts it in limp mode. The answer to your question is NO if the belt breaks in half it will not move at all.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

hp488 said:


> I think what he was trying to say is if the belt starts to come apart it hits the switch inside the clutch cover and puts it in limp mode. The answer to your question is NO if the belt breaks in half it will not move at all.


Thats what i thought lol.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

2010 750, 420 miles/37 hours. 3 months old. All damage was totally my fault other than seals. I'd say it's a great bike


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

What goes wrong?.....Nothing if you powder puff your ATV. Buy a Honda or Yamaha for easing around. Not saying Honda's and Yamah's are weak since I own a Yamaha but where are the...uh huh brutes? Lots of Grizzlies around but none known to dominate the mud holes. Round these parts it's the Brutes and Can-Am's kicking tail.


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Roboquad said:


> Referring to the driveshaft output seals. Bad design. Easy to swap out though.


Is there any info on here about how to change the driveshaft output seals? I just looked through the "how-to" section, and didn't see anything. Don't have a lot of time at the moment to completely search the site while I'm here at work. Any info or direction is appreciated.


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

to me they are hands down the funest bike to ride. stock vs. stock others are faster but with a few mods they can really be woke up. yes rear seals are junk, tie rods are week,diffs do break and you must change fluids religiously but nothing rides like a brute. esspecially after the msrp of others continue to skyrocket and can have just as many problems.the brute is the best bang for your buck. a can am or popo is easier to ride in deep water but they are longer an heavier not always a good thing. just keep reading the forums and asking questions and you will know every nut and bolt on them in notime.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

BlackDawg said:


> Is there any info on here about how to change the driveshaft output seals? I just looked through the "how-to" section, and didn't see anything. Don't have a lot of time at the moment to completely search the site while I'm here at work. Any info or direction is appreciated.


You have to buy the parts from the dealer. It's a new bearing housing, driveshaft, seal, and a new cover for the bearing housing. It's around $300 I think....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

oft brute said:


> to me they are hands down the funest bike to ride. stock vs. stock others are faster but with a few mods they can really be woke up. yes rear seals are junk, tie rods are week,diffs do break and you must change fluids religiously but nothing rides like a brute. esspecially after the msrp of others continue to skyrocket and can have just as many problems.the brute is the best bang for your buck. a can am or popo is easier to ride in deep water but they are longer an heavier not always a good thing. just keep reading the forums and asking questions and you will know every nut and bolt on them in notime.


That's what I'm saying. My friends on their Hondas are always saying "look at that pos broke force!" but it's never broken on it's own, and it impresses everytime I go somewhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MY07BRUTE (May 24, 2011)

It depends on what you ride (Mud, Water, Mtn. trails Etc.)

I'm not a mudder but I did need to upgrade the tie rods, I have over a 1,000 miles on the original seals (rear leaks a very tiny bit, not worth changing yet).

I do ride my quad in mostly Mtn. and orchard conditions (read, trail quad) and I do beat on the Brute a bit in the winter Plowing but I have had 0 issues that needed major repair.

I don't really care for the 4wd set up (Yamaha has the best hands down) but its not that bad, they are very light in the front and do 12oclock real easy if you not careful.

EDIT:

Forgot to mention, the 08' seem to like to spin the rod bearing, at least they seam to stand out more than the other years.


----------



## asheborogn (Nov 17, 2011)

Are the seals on the 2012 the same as the older ones?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No you should have the new ones from factory.


----------



## asheborogn (Nov 17, 2011)

cool... I just hope my new brute is dependable...


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

'10 650i, bought new 1 year ago, 4500kms on it so far.

Front diff pinion seal has been changed twice, both front and rear engine output seals both changed. That's all.

I'm not a mudder, more of a trail rider, but it sees its share of trails that the majority or riders pass on. Some of our riding is on wide, smooth trails, some of it is pushing through evergreen thickets where there used to be a trail 20 years ago. 
There's no shortage of deep holes on our trails, if they're in the way I go through them, if there's a go around, I take it.

Don't sweat on the seals...the driveshafts are spring loaded so they're a snap to r&r, and the seals are just seals so you pry one out and push another one in. They're pricey at my dealer but I found the size specs in the parts manual so I can buy them at a local bearing store for around $2.50. (I'm still under warranty but was going on a trip and the dealer couldn't get me in for the front pinion seal until the week after. Just bought a seal and changed it myself)

I had to have the belt replaced at 200 hours, but I didn't have the deflection checked and adjusted at 100 hours like I was supposed to. Being a little loose it slipped some and the belt was too narrow so it was replaced. 

Aside from the seals, and the self-induced belt issue, it's been trouble-free for 4500kms. No complaints.

The popular opinion on them is that they like to be loved....keep the oil changed, keep the diff oils clean. If you swamp it and get water in the engine, carry it home on your back or hire a helicopter. No matter how tempting it is, don't start it or drive it with water in the oil.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I love my brute, I have riden her hard and put her up wet more than once. Never broken anything, Just your normal maitenance for it like the seals. Shes got over 1200 miles on her. Most of it is in your right thumb and how you take care of her. If I had to go out and buy another one right now it would be another brute without hesitation.

Wifes opinion, sell it and buy her a sidexside.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Eastexasmudder said:


> Wifes opinion, sell it and buy her a sidexside.


Typical wife's. But seriously, I am considering selling my Brute and buying a SxS. The wife seems to be the only one who get's hurt on ATV's. Plus if we had a SxS I would keep the Big Bear for the kid's to ride. Tough ATV and I'd hate to have to fix the Brute after every visit from my rowdy 23 year old and his wife.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^Agreed, I want to keep the brute and put the wife in the sxs so she can haul the beer around and me when I have to many or to pull the brute back from bad thumb control.


----------

